# nyu tisch creative portfolio



## ajadler (Nov 3, 2006)

tisch says they accept demo reels for their creative porfolio submissions...

i am in the process of making a 6-7 minute short and i'm also putting together a demo reel which should be around 3-4 minutes.

do you recommend that i submit one or the other... both?


----------



## DaveD (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm doing one for the grad program and I'm including whatever I can cram into that 30 minutes, even some stuff that I don't like that much.  I don't want to be a name dropper but I heard from Robbie Benson that they care about quantity as well as quality.


----------



## REDking (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone have any links to some good example "director reels"?

----------------------------------------
BUY Product
http://www.studentfilms.com/film/view/play.do?id=2325


----------

